# Ruffwear Web Master Harness size?



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Does anyone have a Web Master harness or one of their backpacks that comes with that harness? If so can you tell me what size the harness you have is (Medium or Large)? I am trying to figure out what size would fit most GSD for a friend.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Depends on the size of the dog and their girth:
http://www.ruffwear.net/popUps/girthChart.html

http://www.ruffwear.com/Web-Master-Harness?sc=2&category=1131

Nina had a large, Kramer wears a medium that also fits on Bella, and might have fit Nina. 

How big is their dog?


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I got a medium for Gracie. She is between 67-69 pounds. I believe she measured about 29 inches. I forget now but there is LOTS of room adjustment.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I think their Shepherd is about 85-95 pounds? They weren't sure on which size because they think he would probably fit both sizes.


----------

